
Revealed: How TikTok censors videos that do not please Beijing - LogicRiver
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/sep/25/revealed-how-tiktok-censors-videos-that-do-not-please-beijing
======
hatsunearu
I'm scared that malicious CCCP influence is becoming a core part of our
internet culture.

~~~
rolltiide
Social media free from political posts? Sign me up! Sounds fun

~~~
mads
Free from Winnie the Pooh also? ...

Pooh is banned in China.

~~~
Leary
More precisely, depictions of Winnie the Pooh as Xi Jinping are banned, not
Winnie the Pooh itself.

~~~
yellowapple
Yes, because everyone knows the CCCP cares about that distinction.

------
Leary
I hope they also censor the white nationalist and sexist content that I see
all the time on TikTok. Especially annoying are the ones that imply a woman's
role belongs in the kitchen.

